# 4x4 area - how many plants ?



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

how many plants should i flower in a 4x4 square ?


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 4, 2010)

all depends on how much light you got and how big your ladies are gonna get too.with a 400watt light you should be fine with 4-5 3-4 foot honeys.1mx1m and you could really do with 600watts.thats the rule of thumb i use anyway bro.goodluck


----------



## warfish (Mar 4, 2010)

One nice big fat one!  hehe    It all depends on how long you veg the plants for.  I would think 5-6 plants that have been vegged out a bit would work good in that area.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 4, 2010)

Do one plant and give it 10k lumens a sq ft. I really want someone to do a 1 plant monster grow. Do itttttttt.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 4, 2010)

No more then 6 I would think but when you go into flower your going to be tight for space. I would recommend 4 and focus on quality not quantity!

Cheers!!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 4, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> how many plants should i flower in a 4x4 square ?


 
Rebel can you share anymore info??  Strain? Soil or hydro?  Whats your goal??


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 4, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> No more then 6 I would think but when you go into flower your going to be tight for space. I would recommend 4 and focus on quality not quantity!
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
If he has quanity, he wont run out.....


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 4, 2010)

That true just like I did!

Cheers!!!


----------



## cmd420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I grow hydro so I would:

1. Throw a 1000w in the tent

2. Veg out four plants for at least 2 months

.02


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 4, 2010)

You won't grow out 6 big, long-vegged plants in 4X4.  My first grow, I tried 7 in a 4.5' X 8'.  I thought I was gonna have to hire a munchkin to get in there to water and feed by harvest time.  

One 600w will give you about 5750 lumens/sq.ft.  That's adequate for growing tight buds.  

A 1000w is gonna push you up around 8750/sq.ft.  That would grow hair on a bowling ball.

Luck and peace.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

You could grow out 6 full plants in a 4x4 place if creating a tiny jungle in your closet is your goal. It's going to freakin reek of weed though so if you do grow 6 I hope you have good vent with a carbon filter for smell. I'm a big fan of LST so I'd go with 4 plants and make em bushy but that's just me.


----------



## warfish (Mar 4, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> A 1000w is gonna push you up around 8750/sq.ft. That would grow hair on a bowling ball.


 
This made me laugh


----------



## todoobie (Mar 4, 2010)

:holysheep: :holysheep: so we want hairy bowling ball ? 600 would be cool.......?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 4, 2010)

Conventional wisdom has it that 5000 lumens per square foot is considered adequate for flowering.  A 600w HPS is rated about 92,000 lumens.  A 1000w is coming in at 140,000 lumens.  I think a 400w is around 5000.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Conventional wisdom has it that 5000 lumens per square foot is considered adequate for flowering. A 600w HPS is rated about 92,000 lumens. A 1000w is coming in at 140,000 lumens. I think a 400w is around 5000.


 
So help me out PH. If I've got a 4 X 4 area and using 400W MH to veg and 400W HPS to flower, what am I looking at for lumens per sq. ft.?

AG


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

In that area the MH will give you around 2250 lumens per sq. ft. and the HPS is giving you around 3125 lumens per sq. ft. so your a little short in both departments.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

600w will do ya fine but for the HPS i'd go 1000w. MORE POWER FOR YOUR PLANTS LOL!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

do 1 biggun under a trellis for scrog effect and you'll get around 1 lb. with the right strain...but you'll need at least a 600w or better.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 5, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> do 1 biggun under a trellis for scrog effect and you'll get around 1 lb. with the right strain...but you'll need at least a 600w or better.




how long would you have to veg to get that much?
do you have any more information on this type of growing technique that you speak of?


----------



## rebel (Mar 5, 2010)

600w, waiting on my seeds - ww,master hush,jock horror, will be the strains. im prob. gonna go with 4 plants. thanks


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 5, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> In that area the MH will give you around 2250 lumens per sq. ft. and the HPS is giving you around 3125 lumens per sq. ft. so your a little short in both departments.


 
That is coe-rect.

4' X 4"= 16 sq. ft.

MH=36,000lumens
36,000 lumens divided by 16 sq.ft.=2,250 lumens per sq.ft.

HPS=50,000 lumens
50,000 lumens divided by 16 sq. ft.=3,125 lumens per sq.ft.

And we all shine on, like the moon and the stars and the sun...


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> how long would you have to veg to get that much?
> do you have any more information on this type of growing technique that you speak of?



If your asking what a SCROG is it stands for "screen of green." Hemp goddess has detailed info on how to make on if you interested. Her DIY SCROG is part of here signature on here page so next time she post just look at the link there.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

Pencil Head...I just grew out 6 plants veged for 2 months in a 4'x4' are under 1000w (first 3 weeks 600w and then added the 400w) I averaged 3 0z per plant.  These were all spread out using LST, and 5 gl rectangle shaped trash cans, with soil.  So he can do it.

I now have 10 clones in the same space that vegged for 2 months while this last bunch flowered.  The 10 clones are not huge I kept temps on the cool side and lower levels of light, because I didn't want them to get huge while the others flowered.  Once this last harvest was done I transplanted clones into 5 gl grow bags, pruned up unruley branches and lowers and moved into the flower room.  I have plenty of room for the 10...and really if I wanted to put 16 small clones in there I could and still keep 1 sq ft per plant...but to me that is a little tight.

Anyway this is the sapce I deal with, if you have any questions you can send me a PM.

Oh yeah...I think I can pull more than a little over a lb from my space with this clone run...we'll see.  This time I will have them under 1000w from the start, and have brand new bulbs in both lights...but I am switching up feeding and going organic...so who knows what kind of problems I have in store...lol.. just when I get it down, I got to throw a wrench in things.

I had to edit here, and say 400 is way too small.  A 600w would have done fine with lumens per sq ft, but I didn't like the footprint I was getting from my one light, and the reason I added a second.  With the 2 lights I was able to drop them down 10" from my canopy, with just the 1 I had to keep it up like 18-20" in order for the light to hit all the tops.  If you want to use just one light get a reflector that is square so the footprint is the shape of your grow area...I have rectangle hoods...that I already had, and didn't even factor that in when I was building my space.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 6, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> If your asking what a SCROG is it stands for "screen of green." Hemp goddess has detailed info on how to make on if you interested. Her DIY SCROG is part of here signature on here page so next time she post just look at the link there.




Thanks though im already quite educated in the ways of the SCROG. I misread what was typed, i thought he was talking about growing the plants upwards along a trellis, like vines do.


----------

